

Why “don’t Send Emails at Night” Is Terrible, Outdated Advice - bpolania
http://www.getsidekick.com/blog/late-night-emails?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=late_night_emails&utm_content=blog_emails&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8wn-nlGoLtJUl2lqbJ_xwN0Y1RlXu4QXScWzwjvOIB5oRg2xeMFOKxfa73Gz_r7Oly9VRwb5J7AZq3rAtn7-GmafDkwQ&_hsmi=20542945

======
hunglee2
Agree with this - evening is often the best time to read email - you can
consume and respond with lower risk of interrupt from colleagues.

